

Ask HN: Monitoring site changes - um3shg

is there a tool out there that can automtaically go through an entire site experience every day and record differences?
======
ithkuil
There is <http://changedetection.com/>, but afaik it handles only one page.

------
ltamake
What do you mean? Tracking how many times a site is changed each day? Not that
I know of...

------
aymeric
RSS? :)

I think you need to clarify your requirements if you want good answers.

